# Dirtiest car competition



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi all! Just when I think I've already seen the ghastliest cars in the world, a new one comes along and breaks the record. This time it was 2 new records. These two were interior details only and I think it took me about 8 hours for the both of them. Cleaned with Riwax APC (great stuff) and Organizone carpet cleaner (the wonder juice for carpets IMO).

Round 1...








































































































































Round 2...






















































































































The little white thingies on the floor are not dirt, it's odor killer because the car smelled as bad as it looked!

CAN ANYONE TOP THESE?? Post up!! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

WOW! They looked very bad indeed, cracking turnaround mate!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

That Ford was just plain wrong.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


> That Ford was just plain wrong.


In so many ways... u shoulda smelled it. The kids put the food that they didn't want under their child seats and judging by the looks of it I don't think mommy ever bothered to look under them.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Clever Nickname said:


> In so many ways... u shoulda smelled it. The kids put the food that they didn't want under their child seats and judging by the looks of it I don't think mommy ever bothered to look under them.


:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

Right, so my girlfriend is a student at uni, who's studyin for her end of year exams in psychology. So as you can imagine, she's quite stressed out. Thought I'd do somethin nice for her while she was studyin, so I asked her to leave me her car last night.

She had been complaining about the following

a) How her paint feels like sand
b) How much hair and dust is in her interior
c) How the cars interior had a bad smell
d) How the bumpers were greyish instead of black.

I'd previously washed her car, but just gave it a quick wash and wax. This time, i was going to attack it...with avengence.

So this is what I was confronted by :doublesho




























*Look at the build up of dust!*










*No reflection!*










When i saw how much work this was going to entail, I almost felt like i bit off more than i could chew, but determined as ever, I was gonna turn this car into a shiner.

I first hosed down the car just to get some of the loose dust washed away, and then mixed up some Snow Foam and CG Citrus Wash in my Foam Lance.



















Left it to dwell for about 5 minutes while i sprayed APC on the tyres and wheels (steelies)

After dripping most of the snow foam, I proceeded to use the pressure washer to rinse off more soap and dirt.

It still looked really dirty..so out came the Gilmour.

I used a mix of Megs Rich Suds and some Snow Foam and sprayed the car










Left it to dwell for a couple minutes and then rinsed off. Sprayed the car down again and used a pressure sprayer to spray some APC on the car, so I'd be sure there was no wax left.
Rinsed off again, and set to washing.

Filled up a bucket with some Rich Suds and Citrus wash and set about washing it with my MF wash mit. The paint felt like it was embedded with sand!

I ended up washing it twice, there was so much dirt continually coming off the body!

After washing it, I hosed it down. No need to dry yet, cos this baby needed some claying!

Holy crap did it need claying, check out the clay after doing *HALF THE ROOF*










It ceases to amaze me how much dirt is still bonded to a car paint even when you think its clean. I mean considering I washed it about 3-5 times in a row, there was so much stuff bonded to the paint.

*This is the worst the clay got after doing the bonnet.*









Obviously I was kneading it into a clean piece, but I ended up having to throw it away because I had to fold it about 10 times throughout the car cleaning, I did the whole car including windows. In fact, I clayed the car twice because I felt it wasn't as smooth as possible, and in fact this was true cos more dirt came off onto the clay.

I'd definately recommend people to clay their car if its never been done before, makes such a big difference to the end result of cleaning it.

So anyways, after claying I hosed the car down to remove the Quik Detailer, and let the water sheet off using the flow technique.

I sprayed the panels with some Quik Detailer, and got out my Extra Large waffle weave drying towel. On such a small car, it got the drying done really quickly!

*Look how much of the roof it covers!*










So first step after drying was to quickly put it in my garage as it started raining a bit. I took the opportunity to take a couple shots of my X-Trail and show you how well it was beading from the last time I waxed with Meguiars 26 Yellow Wax.




























So anyways, after putting it in the garage, the first step was to apply Autoglym Super Resin Polish. I applied it to the whole car and set about doing the bumpers and other plastic bits.

While I left the SRP to cure, I used a mix of Meguiars Natural Trim Detailer and Meguiars Natural Rubber and Plastic shine on a sponge and applied it to the bumpers. Left it for a couple minutes and buffed off. They came BRAND NEW.

*Black Bumpers!*



















After doing the bumpers I buffed off the SRP with a microfibre.

I wanted to leave the exterior for a bit, and do some interior work cos I woulda been too tired to do it after. I started to try vacuum the carpets, but at 6"4 and 95kg, there wasn't much space.

Out came the socket wrench set and out came the seats. Since she didn't have any airbags or heated seats I wasn't too worried about wires.. however, there was a wire connected to the drivers seat...dunno what it was for..possibly to tell you if the seatbelt was connected or not? dunno.

Anyways, removing the seats entailed in alot of arm strength and bloodied knuckles as the bolts were tight as ****!

*Managed to get them out *










This was the first time i ever removed car seats to clean the interior and I can say that this definately made things ALOT easier and gave better results. Besides having more working space, this allowed me to clean both the interior and car seats in places which woulda been really hard to while they were in the car.

Being a girls car, there was hair EVERYWHERE, and lots of dust/gravel, but not too much staining in the carpets.

This is what it looked like










*lots of dust*










So i first set about the interior by vacuuming it everywhere, and then brushing the carpet to bring up any dirt caught up in the fibres and vacuumed again.

After vacuuming I got Autoglym High Foam Interior Shampoo and sprayed it all over the carpets and wiped off with a clean white terry towel. I did this for the headlining as well. The amount of dirt i got out of the carpets was amazing.

*Towel Before*










*Towel after one side of carpets*










*Towel after seats and rest of carpets and headliner*










The interior was lookin really good by now and smelled nice and clean










For the dashboard, I wiped it down with Megs Natural Shine spray, gave it a nice clean look without any oilyness, and it left a nice smell.

I finished off the interior by spraying Febreeze and Meguiars Odour Eliminator all over the seats and carpets.

I left the seats out of the car till the end, so that they would have a chance to dry off before i put them back in the car.

*Back to the Exterior*

So before i started the interior, I had applied AG SRP and left it for a while before buffing off. I now applied a layer of CG Wet Mirror Finish over the whole car and then buffed off using a microfibre.

I then went over the car with some Quik Detailer and misted on and buffed off.

I then applied Megs 26 Hi Tech Yellow Wax to the car, left it on a bit while I dressed the tyres in a mix of Endurance Gel and Trim Detailer, left them shining and clean.
Buffed off the Yellow Wax and then applied a final Layer of Wet Mirror Finish for extra shine.

The finish I got using the yellow wax and Wet mirror finish was astounding! I'd never seen my girlfriends car so reflective and wet looking. Looked better than the day she bought it, like 4 years ago!

So obviously, here are the after shots of the whole day..unfortunately, no outdoor shots as its raining outside 

*Product Placement*



















*Like a mirror*



















In all it took me about 5 hours to do...and trust me...it felt like it, especially since I did forearms and biceps at the gym yesterday...my arms are gonna fall off.

GF hasn't seen it yet as she is still studyin, but I'm sure she'll be more than pleased...and will have to find some unholy dirty way of repaying me this evening...


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Great work all round!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ladies and gents, we have another contender! Nice turn, mate!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice work superb turnaround


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

brilliant job, what a turnaround, sure she will be very impressed


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Thats a great turnaound.

It is amazing what a good claying can do for a car, even if you don't cut out all the swirls a claying can make it nice and shiney.


----------



## Jon_Polish (Sep 4, 2007)

top notch job on the Matiz! I hope she "love you long time!" lol


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

Jon_Polish said:


> top notch job on the Matiz! I hope she "love you long time!" lol


Well just say I got to use my foam lance


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks like the Hungarians and Maltese are challenging the Czechs for dirtiest car awards, I'll have to get some pics up....

Czechs seem to view cars as objects they just use, and dont care about, and replace when they are completely broken, not the second most expensive thing you own after a house maybe?? I dont understand that view.

Hey Luke667, maybe your Psychology student girlfriend can explain it?


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Luke667 said:


> Right, so my girlfriend is a student at uni, who's studyin for her end of year exams in psychology. So as you can imagine, she's quite stressed out. Thought I'd do somethin nice for her while she was studyin, so I asked her to leave me her car last night.
> 
> She had been complaining about the following
> 
> ...


awesome work, very impressive! Some people, I tell you, some people...


----------



## Tigrances (Sep 17, 2008)

hahaha. having to throw away a clay after cleaning 1 car puts you in the winners seat my friend - if only we could have smelled the car from the first post.  ( no not really. lol)

Though it always amazes me how much punishment some cars get and still come up looking great after a good detail. Just when you think you've seen a bad one another one comes along to top it.....


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

CzechRich said:


> Looks like the Hungarians and Maltese are challenging the Czechs for dirtiest car awards, I'll have to get some pics up....
> 
> Czechs seem to view cars as objects they just use, and dont care about, and replace when they are completely broken, not the second most expensive thing you own after a house maybe?? I dont understand that view.
> 
> Hey Luke667, maybe your Psychology student girlfriend can explain it?


Yep, they have the same mentality here in Hungary... it's a damn shame.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

how can someone let their car get that bad? You wouldn't live in that mess, so why treat your car differently?


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Just two pics from me


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Serious said:


> Just two pics from me
> 
> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho Now that's some "Serious" work! Jesus, did you pull that out of a landfill or what??


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

supercharged said:


> awesome work, very impressive! Some people, I tell you, some people...


dude

do you have to quote his entire post to put a one line comment

ps that daewoo takes the biscuit for the dirtiest car.


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Clever Nickname said:


> Yep, they have the same mentality here in Hungary... it's a damn shame.


I been thinking about it...and I reckon its like that here in Czech Republic, because people tend to keep cars until they die, 10 or 12 years say.

They dont change them every 2,3,4,5 years like in the UK, so they dont really bother too much how damaged they get, as long as they still work, appearance doesnt matter, coupled with the hard winters also, they get bad pretty fast.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

CzechRich said:


> I been thinking about it...and I reckon its like that here in Czech Republic, because people tend to keep cars until they die, 10 or 12 years say.
> 
> They dont change them every 2,3,4,5 years like in the UK, so they dont really bother too much how damaged they get, as long as they still work, appearance doesnt matter, coupled with the hard winters also, they get bad pretty fast.


I think it's just the people's mentality here... I mean not so long ago it was still a socialist country. People still litter on the streets here like you wouldn't believe because they think that they're still "rebelling" against the government. A lot of them still have the "f" the customer attitude at work too because they still think their jobs are "secure and meaningless". People here will open their car doors and hit your car with it and not even say a thing... even when you're sitting in it! I've witnessed it! I'm trying to instill a bit more pride into people when it comes to their cars, but I'm a one-man army here in that battle.


----------



## VWAlec (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow, those are some dirty cars.

In Czech Republic, Car clean *YOU*!

Seriously though, the GDP over here is more than twice that in the Czech republic. Put simply, they have far less of a disposable income and throw away economy than we have here in the UK.


----------



## Big Ash (Feb 4, 2008)

3 Pic's


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I really wish I'd taken before shots of the inlaws Clio. It was DISGUSTING


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Big Ash thats brilliant....snow foam get rid of the dirt ?


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Clever Nickname said:


> I think it's just the people's mentality here... I mean not so long ago it was still a socialist country. People still litter on the streets here like you wouldn't believe because they think that they're still "rebelling" against the government. A lot of them still have the "f" the customer attitude at work too because they still think their jobs are "secure and meaningless". People here will open their car doors and hit your car with it and not even say a thing... even when you're sitting in it! I've witnessed it! I'm trying to instill a bit more pride into people when it comes to their cars, but I'm a one-man army here in that battle.


Good point, never thought of it like that. Applies also to Czech R. as it was Socialist to.

Customer service sucks here also and yes hitting another car isn't anything to worry about, you should see the doors of our company cars, only a few months old, but riddled with parking dings!


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

Big Ash said:


> 3 Pic's


All I have to say is WOW. What an immense amount of dirt, how Landies should be used. Great tidy up.


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

VWAlec said:


> Wow, those are some dirty cars.
> 
> In Czech Republic, Car clean *YOU*!
> 
> Seriously though, the GDP over here is more than twice that in the Czech republic. Put simply, they have far less of a disposable income and throw away economy than we have here in the UK.


That might be true, but there's plenty of money around over here.

Have you seen what cars are around Czech Republic lately? Porsches, loads of BMWs, Mercs, Audis, VW's by the boat load, its a far cry from the perceived view, very few old Skoda's and Trabants around now...

This is what I'm talking about...there are some lovely cars around, but the vast majority are in a pretty poor state of detailing. If they can afford the car, why cant they afford a sponge, some shampoo and wax??

Halfords has also just opened up in Plzen, 2 branches in Prague also. So no excuses for the locals to not get some cleaning products.


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

have done a fair few of filthy cars in my time! 
get a lot of farmers pick ups this way! and some of them just make you laugh! spending half a day cleaning the inside of a truck that smells of Pig Sh#t! (martini liveried ford pick up!) and a lot fo the trade in cars come in Filthy!

the car in this link was an inside only job, local Jazz muzo's wifes car, used for going to the stables and back and carrying the grand children about! i sold them the car 6 months prior to (was wife Grandfathers car,)
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v668/pastycat/Daves Hyundai/

same guys old run about, 
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v668/pastycat/Daves mazda/

both jobs 2 hours time total, (inside only)

good friend from wales car! was a little beat to death on arrival lol! 
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v668/pastycat/Hayleys Car/

(thought i'd post links re=ather than fill the thread up with pics!!!)


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Timmo said:


> have done a fair few of filthy cars in my time!
> get a lot of farmers pick ups this way! and some of them just make you laugh! spending half a day cleaning the inside of a truck that smells of Pig Sh#t! (martini liveried ford pick up!) and a lot fo the trade in cars come in Filthy!
> 
> the car in this link was an inside only job, local Jazz muzo's wifes car, used for going to the stables and back and carrying the grand children about! i sold them the car 6 months prior to (was wife Grandfathers car,)
> ...


Crikey! Did he **** in the seat or what?


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i need to upload the rest from my phone and camera, i deal a lot in commercial so some of the vans i get in is beyond minging, heres a dog owners:


----------



## Typhoon 180 (Oct 26, 2006)

Here is a couple from me

Mouldy VW sharan













































































































Dirty Merc









































































finished, it looked like this


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Niiice! Did they fish that one out of the river or what?


----------



## Typhoon 180 (Oct 26, 2006)

Clever Nickname said:


> Niiice! Did they fish that one out of the river or what?


it had been sat in a yard for about a year with no windows :doublesho


----------



## Hulk Hogan (Sep 15, 2007)

Couple of mine!























































that was actually the day after i bought the car lol

my old one





































lol


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

My first Galant I had






































Afters
























Blue Galant that I had (sat outside at garage for 4 months or so
















after claying one door and wing








Wheels

























Mondogo, not mine
























washing


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

some cracking turn arounds here but i dont think i could ever let my car get as dirty as some of these


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm a bit of a dirty old sod myself but I have to say that you would wipe your feet when you got *out* of any of these cars.

Big respect to all you guys. Those were nothing short of minging.


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

my silver galant was done as a joke to see how dirty i could get it, and that was it, couldnt get anymore dirt on it. 
blue galant sat at a garage for a fewmonths under tree waiting gearbox, and i never cleaned the wheels once
the mondogo was a mates who never ever cleaned it only done 80k miles

the worst 2 i have ever done exmobility megane which was covered in **** and **** litterally, disgusting. and a cavalier which spent a year in an insurance compound with the windows and sunroof open, and a full load of shopping in the back.....yes i did vomit instantly when i opened the boot


----------



## Diamond White (Apr 2, 2008)

My old Focus ST, looking sorry for itself, LOL.



















All better a few hours later though,,


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Fookin' ell Simondo!

what you doing on ere? :lol::lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Clever Nickname said:


> Hi all! Just when I think I've already seen the ghastliest cars in the world, a new one comes along and breaks the record. This time it was 2 new records. These two were interior details only and I think it took me about 8 hours for the both of them. Cleaned with Riwax APC (great stuff) and Organizone carpet cleaner (the wonder juice for carpets IMO)..........


Christ if you think those are bad you should see some of the trade jobs my mate does......makes yours look like a bit of dust.


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Few of my 306's interior when I bought it..























































Then when I sold it, With new seats but the carpets and plastics were the worst anyway..



















And the exterior after a week on the motorways when I used it for work..




























Then clean again, how it usually was..


----------

